# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  mohon bantuan Kolam koi terserang kutu

## CFF

mohon saran kolam koi saya ukuran 2x3 tiba2 terserang kutu jangkar dan agrulus padahal tidak ada penghuni baru....
bagaimana cara mengatasinya dan membuat kutu tidak mucul selamanya

terima kasih banyak sebelumnya

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sulaiman87

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Adigrani

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Taufik's

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cybersemox

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fadlikp

> Dimilin 1gr/ton air
> aplikasikan pada hari 1,6,9 semoga saya ga salah hehe


Nah saya setuju, patut dicoba ko cara ini.

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BIRR

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BIRR

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BIRR

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

> Om ipaul apa kalo 2gr/ton pakai masoten ikan nya ga ikutan ngambang jg om? Masih aman untuk takaran segitu?


Sepertinya harus di koreksi

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BIRR

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aditya10

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fandy_vhaleandra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## virdian_99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Taufik's

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## virdian_99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

